# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë të huaj >  Jim Morrison

## J@mes

*Ndiz Flaken Time*

Si do te genjeja
Cfare genjeshtari do ishja
Nese do te beja te besosh
Qe kemi arritu majen.
Hajde zemer, ndiz flaken time
Jepi mos ki frike, versul flaket e mia
Provo te ndezesh natën.
Momenti i hezitimit kaloi
Dhe nuk kemi kohe te rrotullohemi ne balte:
Duhet vetem te provojme, me e keqja mund te humbim
Dashurine tone ne krahet e nje pirgu funeber
Jepi zemer, ndiz flaken time
Ti ke shkrepsin per shpirtin tim
Dhe flakhedhesin per naten.
Mjaft me hezitime,
Hedhim poshte balten
Dhe luajme ne ruleten e jetes
Si fishat. Dashuria jone e ndezur
Hajde zemer, ndiz flaken time
Versul flaket e mia
Dhe nata do digjet me ne
Do isha nje genjeshtar
Nje mashtrues
Nese do te thoja qe
Nuk kemi tjeter gje per te arritur
Forca kinge, ndezim gjithcka
Duhet te djegim naten.


(Jim Morrison, 1943-1971)

----------

bili99 (10-12-2017)

----------


## J@mes

*Kopshti i Ndarë*


Jam i lodhur nga dyshimi
Të jetoj ne dritën e njëfarë
Jugu
Lidhje mizore
Servilat kanë fuqinë
njërëz të shpifur dhe gratë e tyre vulgare
shtrojne mbulesa mbi
marinarët tonë
(Po ti ku ishe ne orën tonë te varfër?)
Duke përdredhur mustaqet
apo duke ç'fletuar nje luledele?
jam i lodhur nga fytyra te rrepta
që më fiksojnë nga kulla televizive
dua trëndafila ne kopshtin tim; kuptove?
Fëmijë dhurata, rubina
duhet tani të marrin vendin
te huajve të abortuar në baltë
këto mutantë, vakt gjaku
për bimën e mbjellur

Po presin te na cojnë në
kopshtin e ndarë
E di sa e zbehur dhe e shfrenuar esksituese
vjen vdekja në një orë te cuditëshme
e papritur, e paparashikuar
Si një mik i frikshem më shumë se miqësor që
ke marrë në krevat
Vdekja na bën ëngjëj të gjithë ne
dhe na jep krahë
ku kishim shpatulla të lëmuara si korba
kthetra
Mjaft para, mjaft veshje luksi
Kjo mbretëri tjetër është shumë më e mirë
derisa dyftyrsia jote të tregojë incstin
dhe bindjen e lirë në një ligj idiot
Nuk do shkoj
Preferoj një festë me miq
Kundrejt Familjes së Madhe


(Jim Morrison, 1943-1971)

----------

bili99 (10-12-2017)

----------


## J@mes

*Kuzhina e Shpirtit*


Ora lajmeron orarin e mbylljes
Duke na kujtuar tja mbathim:
Do te kisha mbetur ketu gjithe naten.
Makina te mbushura me shikime dredherojne ngadale
Midis shenjave me sy hipokrite te dritave
Truri yt futet ne krize per te paparashikuarat prej 4 lekesh
Ka mbetur vetem nje skute
Ka mbetur vetem nje.
Me ler te flej ne kuzhinen tende te shpirtit,
Me ngroh mendjen time me soben tende mikpritese
Nese do kesh kurajon tme largosh tutje
Do tme duhet te clirohem nga pylli i neoneve .
Gishtat e tua te holle si minare te vogla
Flasin nje gjuhe qe nuk arrij te kuptoj
Fsheh zhgenjimin ne nje cigare tjeter
Shoqeruese harrese
Me ndihmon te harroj
Me meson te harroj
Dhe un tentoj te harroj
Me ler te fle ne kuzhinen tende te shpirtit
Mendja ime do te shkrihet afer sobes tende ftuese.
Nese do me perzesh, un do te vdes
Mbytur nga disa neone.
Krenariai kembengul
Ne largimin tim larg nga ty,
Por un do te doja te qendroja ketu
Gjate gjithe nates, gjate gjithe nates se gjate.


(Jim Morrison, 1943-1971)

----------

bili99 (10-12-2017)

----------


## J@mes

*Fundi*

Ky eshte fundi
Mike terheqese
Ky eshte fundi
Mikja ime e vetme, fundi
I projekteve tona, fundi
I gjithe realitetit egzistent, fundi
Asnje siguri as goditje te befasishme, fundi
Syte e mi nuk do te puthin me te tutë
Perpiqu te imagjinosh
Lirine e shfrenuar
Kerkimin e deshperuar
Te prekjes te nje te panjohuri
Ne nje toke te shkrete
Vuajtja jote endet ne kerkim ushqimi
Nder tokave anti-krisht
Midis shikimeve idiote e femijesh te cmendur
I gjithe gjeneracioni i ri eshte i cmendur
Dhe nuk ben tjeter vecse te prese permbytjet e veres
Rreziku ben si spond per qytetin
Te leshuar drejt autostrades perendimore
Ne kurrizin e shpifur te gjarperit
Deri tek liqeni
Liqeni mijevjecar
gjarperi eshte i gjate
Shtate milje
Mos ki frike nga ai
Eshte i vjeter, ka reflekse te ngadalta
Dhe lekurat e ngrira
Perendimi eshte zgjidhja me e mire
Eshte toka e drejte
Transferohemi atje dhe nuk mendojme per kusurin
Autobuzi blu
I bjen notave te thirrjes
Autobuz i trishtuar
Germezon timbrat e senjalit tone
Ku dreqin do na coje shoferi
Vrasesi u zgjua para mengjesit
Veshi cizmet
Dhe vodhi nje maske ne galerine e gjerave te vjetra
Keshtu i maskuar vertitej neper koridore
Duke kalur nga foleja e motres
Dhe nga strofkulla e vellait
Sillej midis salloneve
Me ne fund gjeti deren e duhur
Dhe pergjoi brenda
"Baba?"
"PO bir!"
"Dua te vras!"
"Nene dua te ...!"
Hajde shpirt shfrytezo kete rast me ne
Mos e le te iki
Merre kete fat me ne
Dhe leshohu midis kraheve te sedileve 
te autobuzit blu
Autobuz blu, autobuz i trishte
Ky eshte fundi, mikja ime terheqese
Jemi ne fund, mikja ime, fundi
Me vjen keq te te hap prangat
Edhe pse do te kishe prere duart, se sa te me
ndiqje
Ja ku fiken qeshjet dhe genjeshtrat jo-ofenduese
Skaduan netet e lejuara per te vdekur
Ky eshte me te vertete fundi ...


(Jim Morrison, 1943-1971)

Përkthyer dhe përshtatur nga Constantine

----------

bili99 (10-12-2017)

----------


## land

Nese ndonjedite ti zgjohesh ne mengjes dhe nuk e sheh diellin,ose dielli je ti vete,ose ke vdekur.

----------


## J@mes

*Duke pritur Diellin*

Ne vezullimin e pare te Edenit
u derdhem poshte ne det.
Qendruam atje ne bregdetin e lirise
duke pritur diellin
Nuk mund ta ndjesh tani 
qe pranvera shkoi
tani eshte koha te rrojme nen
kete diell difuziv.
Duke pritur diellin
Kjo eshte jeta me e cuditshme qe kam njohur
A nuk e ndjen?

----------


## J@mes

*Dite te cuditshme*

Dite te cuditshme na kane gjetur
dite te cuditshme na kane kapur
ato po na shkurtojne gezimet e castit
do luajme apo do gjejme nje qytet tjeter?

veshtrime te cuditshme mbulojne
dhoma te cuditshme
Zera qe zbulojnefundin e lodhshem 
e zonja e shtepise zgerdhihet
klientet e saj flejne si mekatare
degjome te flas per mekatin
dhe ti e di!

Trupa konfuze
kujtime te shperdorura
ndersa i arratisemi dites
drejt nje nate te gurte.

----------

bili99 (31-10-2017)

----------


## J@mes

*ÇA, PËR TË DALË MATANË*
(_Break on through, to the other side_)

Ti e di, dita naten shkaterron
Nata diten me dysh ndan
Vrapova te fshihem,
te çaj, per te dale matan'.

Ndoqem kenaqsite deri ketu
Thesaret atje i fshehem
Kur thirrem,
ti ende mend e mban
Çaj, per te dale matan'.

Gjeta nje ishull ne krahet e tu
Nje atdhe ne syte e tu e gjeta
krahe qe na prangosen
Sy qe genjeshtra thane
Ça, per te dale matane

Skena bera
Javë pas jave
Ditë pas dite
Orë pas ore
Shtegu eshte i drejte
I gjere, i thelle, mondan
Ça, per te dalë matan'.
Ça, per te dale matan'.

----------

bili99 (31-10-2017)

----------


## J@mes

nga *American Prayer* 

A e dije qe liria ekziston
ne nje liber shkolle
A e dije qe te cmendur 
drejtojne burgun tone?
Brenda nje qelie, brenda nje burgu
Brenda nje vorbulle te bardhe
protestante
Te lire
Jemi varur kokeposhte
Ne skajin e merzise 
Shtyhemi drejt vdekjes
Ne fundin e nje qiriu
Po mundohemi per dicka
qe tashme e kemi gjetur

----------


## ABSOLUTE

J@mes_Douglas M...
mir e bere qe i solle poezite e Morrisonit.
flm shume, kalo bukur.

----------


## J@mes

*Kush ka deshire te sjell ndonje thenie,shprehje,poezi te Jim Morrison eshte mese i mirepritur*.

----------


## J@mes

*Amerika*

veshur ne drite dielli
e trazuar ne deshira
duke vdekur nga ethet
-trajta te ndryshkura te nje Perandorie
pushtues te bujshem
shenime te pamata
shpresedhenese te gezimit.
-Te panevojshme,vullnetplote dhe pasive
te bashkuar me dyshimin
perjetesuar ne monumente te medha lavdie
-Si te ka ndryshuar ty
lehtesisht tjetersuar
Lyps per meshire.

----------

bili99 (10-12-2017)

----------


## J@mes

Thenie nga Jim Morrison

Kur nga gjumi do zgjohesh dhe nuk do shohesh me diellin: O do te kesh vdekur, o je dielli vete! (Jim Morrison) 

Ne se do te jetosh tere jeten duke u terhequr zvarre si nje krimb, me mire ngrihu dhe vdis!(Jim Morrison) 

E vetmja menyre per tu ndjere dikush, eshte te jesh vetvetja!(Jim Morrison)

Me mire nje e vertete e trishtuar, sesa nje genjeshter e bukur.(Jim Morrison)

Jeto jeten minut per minut , sikur te ishte i fundit!(Jim Morrison)

Nje dite qaja , sepse nuk kisha kepuce! Por kur pashe dike pa kembe pushova se qari!(Jim Morrison)

Thone qe duke gabuar , meson! Atehere lermeni te gaboj!(Jim Morrison)

Nuk mund te thuhet qe ke jetuar, nese me pare nuk ke provuar ate qe eshte e ndaluar!(Jim Morrison)

Kush nuk njeh dhimbjen, nuk mund te qesh mbi ate qe vuan!(Jim Morrison)

Dyshimet i krijon liria!(Jim Morrison)

Endrrat jane si yjet, mjafton te ngresh koken lart dhe jane gjithmone atje!(Jim Morrison)

Kur te vdes do te iki ne parajse, sepse ferrin e kam jetuar!(Jim Morrison)

Nuk ka rendesi nese dicka eshte e vertete, e rendesishmja te besosh!(Jim Morrison)

----------


## Diesel Industry

J@mes_Douglas urime. kush do te lexoje shprehje ne italisht te jimmit le te klikoje ketu:
http://it.wikiquote.org/wiki/Jim_Morrison

----------


## J@mes

Thenie nga Jim Morrison

-E mendoj veten si nje qenie te ndjeshme, por me nje shpirt kllouni qe me detyron te perdhos momentet me te rendesishme te jetes sime. Nje hero i rreme, nje shaka qe perendite me kane bere. 

-Buzeqesh edhe pse buzeqeshja juaj eshte e trishtueshme, sepse me e trishtueshme se nje buzeqeshje e trishtueshme, eshte trishtimi kur s'buzeqesh kurre.

-Preferoj te digjem shpejt,sesa te shuhem ngadale!

-Asnjeri nga ne nuk ka nje pale krah, por vetem kush enderron meson te fluturoj!

-Mos fol kurre per paqe dhe dashuri: Nje burre ka provuar dhe e kane gozhduar!

----------


## J@mes

*Njerezit jane te cuditshem.*
(_People are strange_)

Njerezit jane te cuditshem kur ti je i cuditshem
Fytyrat jane te shemtuara kur ti je i vetmuar. 
Grate te duken shtriga kur ti je i padeshirushem.
Ne rruge ka njerez edhe kur ti je i merzitur.
Kur ti je i cuditshem te dalin fytyra nga pikat e shiut.
Kur ti je i cuditshem asnje sta mban mend emrin.
kur ti je i cuditshem, kur ti je i cuditshem.
.....(perseriten te njejta vargje)

----------


## J@mes

Thenie nga Jim Morrison

Asnje njeri nuk eshte aq i rendesishem sa te te heqi buzeqeshjen.

Vdekja na ben te gjitheve engjej duke na dhene krahe ku ne kishim supe te buta si kthetrat e sorrave.

Lumturia e vertete nuk eshte ne fundin e nje gote:Nuk eshte brenda nje shiringe :e lashte:  gjen vetem ne zemren e atij qe te do.

Do jepja jeten, per te mos vdekur.

Ne se njerezit flasin keq per mua: Ta dinin c'kam thene une per ata: Do te flisnin edhe me keq.

Lum kush nuk ka enderra per te realizuar, sepse nuk ka per te mbetur i zhgenjyer.

----------


## J@mes

*Me fal baba*

Pse pij?
Qe te mund te shkruaj poezi

Nganjehere kur cdo gje eshte e cthurrur
Dhe cdo gje e shemtuar terhiqet
Ne gjume te thelle
Ndodh nje zgjim
Dhe cdo gje qe mbetet eshte e vertete
Meqe trupi eshte i derrmuar
Shpirti behet me i forte

Me fal baba se e di
c'bej
Dua te degjoj poezine e fundit
Te poetit te mbrame.

----------


## J@mes

*E DI SE Ç’BEJ*

Ç’BEN TI KETU?
Ç’DO?
A DESHE MUZIKE?
NE MUND TE MUZIKTOJME

POR TI DO ME SHUME
TI DO DIÇ DHE DIKE TE RI
A KAM TE DREJTE?
MENDOJ SE PO
E DI SE Ç’DO
TI DO EKSTAZE
DESHIRE DHE ENDRRA

GJERAT QE NUK JANE KREJTESISHT ASHTU SIÇ DUKEN
UNE TE UDHEHEQI KENDEJ, AI TE TERHEQ ANDEJ
NUK PO I KENDOJ NJE VASHE IMAGJINARE
PO TE FLAS TY, VETES SIME
LE TA RIKRIJOJME BOTEN
PALLATI I SHTATZENISE PO DIGJET

SHIKO. PERCILLE SI DIGJET
NGROHU NE THENGJILLIN E VALE

JE TEPER E RE PER TE QENE E MOSHUAR
DHE S’KE NEVOJE PER TE TE KESHILLUAR
DO T’I SHOHESH GJERAT ASHTU SIÇ JANE
TI ME PERPIKMERI E DI SE Ç’BEJ
GJITHÇKA 

_Perkthyer nga nje anetar forumi_

----------


## J@mes

Thenie nga Jim Morrison

Ndonjehere nuk mjafton nje jete per te fshire nje moment, por mjafton nje moment per te fshire nje jete.

Te jetosh pa provuar, do te thote te qendrosh me dyshimin se do t'ia kishe dale.

Pas gjakut te tij, gjeja me e mire qe mund te bej nje mashkull, eshte te derdh nje pike loti.

Ka nga ata qe presin shiun per te mos qare vetem.

Vetmia eshte te degjosh eren dhe te mos mundesh tua tregosh te tjereve.

Te jesh ne humor nuk do te thote patjeter te jesh i lumtur, nganjehere ke nevoje te qeshesh, te besh shaka, per te mos ndjere se brenda ke deshire te qash.

Nqs je i trishtuar dhe do te vdesesh, mendo per ata qe kane vdekur e deshen te jetonin, por duhet te vdisnin.

Shpirti i nje njeriu eshte i fshehur ne shikimin e tij, prandaj kemi frike te na shohin ne sy.

Nuk eshte i forte ai qe nuk bie, por ai qe bie e ka fuqine te ringrihet.

Mos u pendo per dicka qe ke bere, sepse kur e ke bere ke qene i lumtur.

Jeto cdo gje te vogel  te jetes tende, sepse nje dite, keto gjera te vogla do te te duken te medha.

Jeta eshte nje aventure e madhe nga e cila askush nuk ka dale i gjalle.

Do te ndaloj se dashuruari atehere kur nje piktor shurdh do te mund te pikturoje zhurmen e renies se nje petali trendafili mbi dyshemene prej kristali te nje keshtjelle qe ska ekzistuar kurre.

Nqs te thone se dashuria eshte nje enderr, enderro por mos u cudit nese zgjohesh duke qare.

Mos jeto me friken se do te vdesesh, por vdis me gezimin qe ke jetuar.

Cdo njeri prej nesh ka nje pale krahe, por vetem kush enderron meson te fluturoje.

----------

